# color for solid perfume



## soapfan2012 (Sep 2, 2015)

Dear All,
I have just made my first solid perfume, have already some lessons learned.
20% fragrance is too much, 50/50 recepe makes a pretty hard solid perfume.
At this point all my solid perfumes look the same, so the question is what color to use and how much to get a nice look.
Thanks.


----------



## soapfan2012 (Sep 4, 2015)

comon people,
is it a big secret or nobody makes colored solid perfume?


----------



## Aline (Sep 4, 2015)

I think you've hit the nail on the head: nobody here makes colored solid perfume.... But you could use any oil-soluble color - lip balm colors plus micas for shimmer.


----------



## Relle (Sep 4, 2015)

soapfan2012 said:


> comon people,
> is it a big secret or nobody makes colored solid perfume?



I'm sure if someone had an answer for you they would have replied. Not everyone comes in every day, so you might have to wait a little longer.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 4, 2015)

Can't help you on coloring as I don't color my solid perfume or my lotion bars.  Sorry!


----------



## soapfan2012 (Sep 4, 2015)

Do you think I could also use glitter?


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 4, 2015)

I don't make lotion bars (colored or otherwise) but, I would think glitter would be scratchy... If you want shimmer, you'd be best off using micas. I would add very very little color. You don't want people walking around with color spots where they put perfume on. Maybe a little shimmer but that's about it. To me at least I don't want to walk around with color spots.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 4, 2015)

I wouldn't want any kind of glitter or sparkle to be honest.  I sell most of my solid and roll on perfumes to older women not teenagers.


----------



## janzo (Sep 4, 2015)

I have tried making solid perfume but the smell of the beeswax just comes through the fragrances I use.  I hate the smell of beeswax, is there no way of getting rid of it!!


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 4, 2015)

I use the whit bleached beeswax. I don't notice any carryover scent. You could also try soy, candelilla, carnauba or rice bran wax in place of the beeswax   You would need to play with the amounts as candelilla and carnauba are harder than beeswax.  Not sure about the rice bran wax as I've not used it.  Soy wax may be somewhat softer.


----------



## janzo (Sep 5, 2015)

Thank you Shunt for those suggestions.  Natural beeswax is so cheap here, but obviously not the way to go for solid perfume.


----------



## Trix (Sep 5, 2015)

For th OP , using a tiny amount of mica will colour your perfume base, but try and leave the shimmer either for teenagers, or around xmas time.

Janzo when i make solid perfume base, i use candelilla, ozkerite carnuba wax and two carrier oils, it took a lot of reseraching and trying products to get the right unscented ones for the right effects i wanted...but there is a solution out there if you don't want to use beeswax, but like u were told there is a bleached version of it, which is easier.


----------



## soapfan2012 (Sep 7, 2015)

Dear All,
yes the color leaves trace, I cheked it with a white tissue, but it is not noticeble on skin.
So far, did not notice the scent of wax, maybe putting too much fragrance 
The next question is what does Titanium dioxide do with the solid perfume? Any ideas?


----------



## Trix (Sep 7, 2015)

If it is for personal use, why do u want to put titanium dioxide in it?
Usually this is to make products whiter and more opaque. It could also help products last just a little bit longer, by the way it disperses light.


----------



## soapfan2012 (Sep 9, 2015)

I have things left from my soap making "experiments" so now it is time for solid perfume.
What do you mean by light dispersion? I will get a rainbow on my skin? 
Could you give me how much I could put without risk of making it a white paint.


----------



## Trix (Sep 9, 2015)

Lol, not rainbow. They use it in sunscreen products...so think more of a little 'glow'...

I never put more than 5 grams for every 450'grams of oils and waxes.


----------

